# 2D Stadt Generator/2D Welt speichern OHNE Tiles



## Devil0s (15. Jan 2013)

Also um meine Frage/Problem zu beschreiben: Ich moechte gerne eine 2D Stadt generieren (die Gebaeude komplett von oben. Also nur Rechtecke).
Die muss nicht unbedingt sehr viel beinhalten, sollte aber verschiede "Blocks" haben, die von Strassen abgetrennt sind. Also alles in allem relativ eckige Bloecke ala Manhatten.  Wenn jemand da ne Grundidee haette oder ne Seite kennt auf der eine steht waere das echt super. Die Gebaeude sollten nicht alle gleich sein, sondern es soll verschiedene geben.
Meine zweite Frage waere: Wie speichere ich das am besten? Ich will keine Tile map machen, sondern es soll auch sehr feine Kurven und so geben koennen.
Wie geht man da am besten vor? Die Welt aus Polygonen zusammensetzen, denen dann nen Typ zuweisen (Street, Store, House etc..) und die dann speichern?
Also die zwei Fragen sind konkret:

1. 2D Stadt Generator
2. 2D Map speichern OHNE Tiles

Danke fuer eure Hilfe. Es muss nicht unbedingt ne ganze Erlaeuterung sein.. Es reicht auch einfach hilfreiche Links zu posten.
Danke


----------



## Firephoenix (15. Jan 2013)

Eventuell findest du hier was passendes zur Stadtgeneration: Main Page - Procedural Content Generation Wiki

Gruß


----------



## Devil0s (17. Jan 2013)

Dort hab ich auch schon ein wenig geguckt, allerdings hab ich da eher Erklaerungen was was ist gefunden und keine Strategie oder Idee wie man das einsetzt usw.. Bei mir happert es vor allem bei dem Aufbau der Map und bei dem Algorithmus (fuer den ich erstmal nen Aufbau braeuchte).
Ich weiss halt nicht ob es Sinn macht eine 2D Map aus Polygonen zu machen, weil mir Tiles zu "grob" sind.
Allerdings wuerde ich dann trotzdem "Nodes" setzen um beispielsweise A* einzubauen.
Mir wuerde es moeglicherweise schon helfen wenn mir jemand eine Idee zu einer Alternative zu Tiles gibt. Die Map in einzelne Pixel einzuteilen ist ja Wahnsinn. 
Diese muesste sich dann selbstverstaendlich auch mit der Idee des Generierens verstehen.

PS: Es geht nun nicht mehr ausschliesslich um das Ziel eine Stadt zu generieren, sondern nun allgemein zum Aufbau einer 2D Map OHNE Tiles.
Ausserdem will ich mich nicht mehr unbedingt auf die Stadt festlegen, sondern ich wuerde auch gerne etwas mit Waeldern usw.. machen. also Welten generieren allgemein.


----------



## Devil0s (29. Jan 2013)

Push


----------



## Firephoenix (29. Jan 2013)

Die Thesis auf der Seite hier sieht vielversprechend aus (vermutlich warst du da aber schon): citygen

Was spricht eigentlich gegen ein duales Datenmodell?
Einmal eine Unterteilung in Tiles (Begehbar/Belegt mit Objekt abc) und in Objekte (abc, xyz, ...).
Die Pfadsuche wird vermutlich auf einem tilebasierten System einfacher zu implementieren sein, als sichtbares Modell könnte man dann eine prozedurale Stadt z.B. aus Polygonen nehmen (evtl abgelegt als Octree bzw Quadtree).

Gruß


----------



## Devil0s (29. Jan 2013)

Die Idee klingt auf jeden Fall gut, aber ich weiss nicht ob das dann nicht zu Arbeitspeicherlastig wird, wenn man alles doppelt abdeckt. Ausserdem koennen dann Charactere, die sich beim laufen auf der tilesbasierten Welt bewegen, gar nicht in kleine Ecken rein, die kleiner als ein Tile sind.


----------

